# kessil A360WE Tuna Sun freshwater led



## ivo (Apr 19, 2014)

This beauty has just arrived in Australia market and I am thinking to get one. Has anyone used it before and whats your feedback? I currently use Ecotech radion gen3 pro supports by two maxspect p series. Ecotech is run at it's freshwater program to grow plants and maxspect have been modified with 25% hyper red in each module for fish viewing purpose. Quite happy with this combo but eager to try new kessil.


----------



## Bob1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have no experience with it but would very much like to buy three for my 125 gallon tank. Spread is about 24x24, controllable both from the light and an external controller. Looks very impressive. I am just worried about my center brace cast a nasty shadow, as most single source lights like this one and metal halide would cause. Hope someone with first hand knowledge of these fixtures will chime in.

Bob


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have never used Kessil pendants but I see them all the time at my LFS. They have had a few tanks over the years. I think they spotlight too much, others strongly disagree with me but every tank I have seen bugged me a bit. Trust me, I really want to like these things because the look very nice and don't take up much room and seem to work well.


----------



## Dragonxflare (Jul 1, 2014)

I am currently using a 150WE amazon sun over a 30 gallon tank, and it's doing the job pretty well. Only complaint I have about it is the fact that the edges of my tank dont get enough light since this is a pedant style fixture. You will get a lot of light towards the center, but as it spreads out, you loose intensity / PAR. 

I recently purchased a fixture from BuildMyLED, and will be doing a quick comparison on both fixtures, and how the light looks between both lights. Check out my tank journal for updates if you're interested


----------



## ivo (Apr 19, 2014)

I cant help myself and bought it today. It is hard to tell exactly what are the combination of leds are in the matrix. Kessil does not list it either. Can you tell from this photo what are the combo?



Bump: This photo may be better to see.


----------



## Bob1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Atta boy!!!!!! 44 led's........now fire it up and takes some pictures.........:red_mouth

I bet it will look absolutely beautiful :drool:

Thanks for posting!!

Bob


----------



## Bob1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Updates???????:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Turningdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

Come on, I need a reason to buy them! Any reason will do!


----------



## trailsnale (Dec 2, 2009)

ivo, any comments or updates????

video of shimmer from kessil website looks amazing!!!


----------



## Bob1 (Dec 27, 2013)

bump


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

I bought two tonight so ill update soon


----------

